# Flowering Water lilies



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I found these pretty lillies. Probably would be ideal for an opened top set-up or ponds.

Water Lillies 

Enjoy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, they're pretty!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

those are purty!!


----------

